# raq Vet Sworn In As Boston Police Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Byrne Served Tour In Navy _

*BOSTON -- *As members of his recruiting class were sworn in as Boston police officers, Patrick Byrne was working another beat -- as a SeaBee in Iraq.

NewsCenter 5's Jim Boyd reported that Byrne is back home and ready to change uniforms.

With an oath administered by Boston Police Commissioner Kathleen O'Toole and congratulations from Mayor Thomas Menino, Byrne, 24, became a Boston police officer Monday.

His father, Ed, helped pin badge No. 3104 on the Boston Latin School graduate. Byrne was scheduled to finish the academy last February, but he had to skip graduation, switch uniforms and serve a tour of duty with the U.S. Navy in Iraq

Byrne said he was just following a family tradition.

"Family in the military -- my brother, my father. There's a lot of people in the service. It's just a very honorable thing to do. Glad I could do it and I'm glad I'm home," he said.

Byrne's mother, Casey, said she is proud of her son.

"He just likes doing things for people and he'll be a great police officer. I believe that as much as he is a great SeaBee," she said.

Byrne said it was a long year in Iraq, which in some ways has prepared him for the danger he may meet on the streets of Boston. But he said Monday's ceremony was uplifting and he's glad to be home.

"Very rewarding. It's good to see all of my old classmates here and I'm ready to get out there with them as soon as I can," Byrne said.

Byrne, a South Boston native, will be assigned to Boston's Area A.

There are 11 other Boston police officers currently serving active military duty. 
_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

